

37signals has some lessons for European startups - nreece
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2009/10/29/startup-school-2009-37-signals-has-some-lessons-for-european-startups/

======
stakent
_Europe can be a less risky place than the US to start a company because of
the social security system here._

True.

 _You are never going to starve or have to do without medical care even if it
all goes pear-shaped._

False. There are people who are not covered by security system. Check in you
country what to do to avoid this.

And there is a lot more papers to be filled _before_ you start a company. Not
filling of some of them is asking for trouble. As above, check for details in
your country.

~~~
laut
Europe is still a continent with a lot of different countries. There is not a
social security system everywhere. But I don't look at social security systems
as a good thing for starting a new business.

In Denmark you can start a company (at least for certain kinds of companies)
and send in paperwork later. That part is pretty easy. But again, that's just
one small country on a diverse continent.

~~~
davidw
> I don't look at social security systems as a good thing for starting a new
> business.

It isn't. It is a good thing when the business fails! At least according to
the author. Personal opinions may differ about whether or not it is, and how
to best go about providing said safety network, but that is
economics/politics, and there be flamewars.

~~~
anamax
>>I don't look at social security systems as a good thing for starting a new
business.

>It isn't. It is a good thing when the business fails!

If you're worrying about what will happen if your business fails when you
start it, you're not fully committed.

AKA "burn your boat".

------
davidw
I only see two things particularly relevant to Europe in that list.

------
fjabre
_Failure is not a pre-requisite for success or a rite of passage ...(stuff)...
Jason advises replicating what succeeded as opposed to learning from your
mistakes – the results are much more predictable_

What the hell does that mean? The other quips were great but this one really
struck me. I've learned plenty from my mistakes.. Either someone is
paraphrasing incorrectly or that's horrible advice.

